# Shocklight Flashlight Stun Gun (discussion + review, photos, beamshots)



## fiberguy (Sep 27, 2012)

PREFACE:

I imagine some of you have seen this product before, but I did a few quick searches and didn't see it mentioned here on CPF. I thought I'd post up some quick info for anyone who may have seen or wondered. I figured I could give a review. I also wanted to open up the lines of discussion for a new product that fits our common interests. Please be easy on me; all the photos were taken with my high tech IPhone, this is my first review, and I really didn't spend a lot of time putting this together. I have family visiting from out of town and I created this review from my bedroom and balcony as people slept throughout the house :candle: 


Being a dual purpose tool, I can tell you it's not the BEST at either function it serves, but it's a really cool combination of the two. Here goes...


Made by United Cutlery (the package also mentions Night Watchman, maybe a sub-brand), the Shocklight Flashlight Stun Gun is just that; It's a flashlight with a stun gun built into the head. This was given to me as a birthday gift. I must say, I would've never bought one for myself, but this thing is pretty sweet! So far I'm pleased and really glad to have it as part of my collection. I'm a utility worker on the graveyard shift and usually work alone. Sometimes I find myself in less comfortable neighborhoods. New contract restrictions do not permit me to carry a firearm. We can either hire police protection or take our chances. Sometimes emergency work doesn't provide a chance to hire security and sometimes a situation is worse than originally anticipated. I've never been in a situation at work where I would have used this, but it's good to have. I have had to call the police on numerous occasions dealing with irate and intoxicated individuals. 


This light was purchased off a tool truck by a mechanic relative. Those of you who know, these items are often opened and shown to people before they're sold. Any blemishes that exist I have to attribute to that. I also suspect a piece of foam padding was missing from the box that would have covered everything when closed. I have no way to be sure, but it seems as though it would have been there if ordered new.


These seem to sell for around $50-60 if you shop for a decent deal online. 


PACKAGE:

The quality of the packaging was good. It came in a cardboard box with custom foam insert. The foam was unlike most used in packaging; Soft yet firm at the same time, slightly more dense than memory foam (without the memory effect). It seemed very protective. Included was the flashlight, AC adapter/charger, holster, lanyard, and instructions. 














ACCESSORIES:

The AC Adapter is pretty straight forward. Input rated at 120VAC, 60Hz. Output is DC9V 80mA. According to the instructions, the red LED on the AC Adapter will be solid red while charging. For me, it was solid red anytime it was plugged into the wall (even with the flashlight not plugged into it). The instructions simply say the following:
Battery Performance is best if recharged only when the batteries are completely dead
Body of SHOCKLIGHT may become warm while charging
The battery should be charged for 4 hours
It should be recharged 2-4 hours each month of non-use.

EDIT: this is a NiMH battery according to the box. The battery is all internal and I do not know voltage or capacity. 







The holster feels like nylon. The quality is about average for the lower end flashlight market. The back has a loop sewn onto it to slide a belt through and the top flips up over the light and secures shut with velcro. It feels fairly solid and should last a decent while. It's very light weight.







INSTRUCTIONS, INFO, DETAILS:

As far as the flashlight, some areas (such as charging) left me with questions unanswered. I cannot determine if this is a protected battery or a chemistry that requires protection. I also don't know what the MFR rates the output at (Lumens). The flashlight run-time is claimed 5 hours. I have not fully tested this but it seems relatively accurate.

As far as the stun gun, the instructions are fairly detailed. They claim 1 million volts and have several diagrams showing where to best stun someone, the components of the light (such as stun contact probes), and a very good explanation of what to expect when using this on someone. According to the instructions, a 1/4 second stun will startle and attacker and cause minor muscle contractions. This will have a repelling effect. A 1 to 4 second blast can cause an attacker to fall and result in some mental confusion. It may make an assailant unwilling to continue an attack, but he or she will be able to get up almost immediately. A full charge of 5 seconds or more can immobilize an attacker, cause disorientation, loss of balance, falling to the ground, and leave the attacker weak and dazed for several minutes afterward.

The instructions clearly state that disassembly in any way will void the warranty (2 years). Also, the lanyard plugs very snugly into the charging port in the bottom of the flashlight. If removed, the stun feature is deactivated. This means you can wear it on your wrist and if someone gets the light from your hands, they cannot stun you with it (provided you're wearing the lanyard). It also protects the charging port from dirt and debris while the light is in use. It's snug enough that it would take a real significant swing to pop it out. I thought this was a nifty feature.


FLASHLIGHT BODY/BUILD:

Measures just under 6.5" long, about 1.25" diameter around the body in the middle and about 1.5" diameter at the head and base. The body seems to be plastic with a very soft finish (almost rubberized although it doesn't scratch with fingernails). It grips well and is easy to hold firm. The color is flat black. The head has 6 LED's recessed in the center and has 6 stun contact probes around the outside of the bezel. These contacts measure about 3/16's" wide and tall. They are 6 sided, the top of each come to a point. It seems as though the head and tailcap are threaded and can be removed, but are glued into place. I did not try too hard to remove them as this would void the warranty. The body has 6 flat sides around the tail to prevent rolling, but they are less effective than on most flashlights. This light can only tailstand with lanyard removed (which will prevent the stun feature from working). I do not have a good way to figure the weight of this light other than to say it's very light. Much lighter than you would expect. Weighs less than my IPhone or Cable box remote, but more than my TV remote. How is that for scientific :twothumbs

Flashlight:





Bottom:





Top:





Head:











Tail with Lanyard installed:





Tail with charger installed:





Length:





Head Diameter:





Body Diameter:







FUNCTION, OUTPUT, ETC.:

The flashlight has a slide switch. All the way towards the bottom is off. In the middle position is flashlight on. The top position is stun gun armed. Just above this switch is a button and an LED. With the switch in stun gun armed mode, the red led glows. Pushing the button then activates the stun gun. This stun gun is pretty loud and sounds much like any other stun gun you may have heard (if not, you can find stun guns on youtube to get an idea) and I think the sound alone would be quite a deterrent. The arc tends to pop across the two metal bezels pieces on either side where they are closest to each-other (arcs in 2 spots on dry runs). I have not yet felt the shock. My buddy and I plan to do some test runs on each-other this week and I will update my feelings on that when I get around to it. I will not be able to give a very objective opinion as this will be the first experience with being shocked by a stun gun. 

Guessing, the flashlight output is around 30 lumens. It is on the floodier side with a bluish tint. The beamshots are taken with my Zebralight SC51 on medium power (30 lumens). The ZL is the top beam and the stun gun light is the bottom beam in each shot. You will notice the beam on the ZL is more focused and also much less blue. 

Switch Off:





Switch Flashlight On (Middle Position):





Switch Stun Gun Armed:





Beamshot roughly 8' (Zebralight SC51 Medium on top for comparison)





Beamshot Roughly 20' (ZL on top)





Stun Feature Test Firing:








FINAL THOUGHTS:

Honestly, I'm really glad this was purchased for me. I will likely carry it each night I work. It's small and lightweight so the addition to my belt will barely be noticed. It produces enough light for any up-close tasks I do (such as reading cables at night) and will be very comforting to carry should I ever need the stun feature. It's no firearm, but it will certainly help provide an upper hand in certain situations. I thought I had all the lights I really desired. Had I known this existed, I would have probably wanted one of these too. If I saw someone demonstrate it and dry-fire, I would've definitely wanted one. It's very impressive and intimidating for the cost.

What do you guys think? Any interest out there among the flashaholics or is it just me?


----------



## Dplight21 (Sep 27, 2012)

The Shocklight is a good light. All the significance of this light are good and the company give a warranty period of 2 years, that must attract costumers to get this light.


----------



## DaveG (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice review.


----------



## Gunner12 (Sep 28, 2012)

Good review!

So, are the sparks brighter then the LEDs themselves?

Looks like a well build product, instead of the cheepie LED + Stun gun lights.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh, so this really is a stun gun. I thought this was going to be another one those "self-defense" flashlights based on the premise that a bright strobe will stun an attacker.

Also, it would be wise to test the amperage of this thing before doing any tests on a human subject. You don't want to accidentally give someone a lethal shock.


----------



## Robert_M (Oct 2, 2012)

I like the idea a lot. If the light output were higher I'd buy one. I'm too spoiled with my 500+ lumen flashlights! Thanks for a great review!


----------



## BillSWPA (Oct 2, 2012)

DO NOT rely on a stun gun to keep you safe.

1) Before I knew better, I bought one (brand unknown) at a gun show. After reading about repeated failures with these things, I put the prongs against my arm and hit the switch. It was mildly annoying but NOT disabling.

2) If you do a search on YouTube, you will find videos of people shocking each other with stun guns. I have yet to see a video wherein someone was actually incapacitated.

3) I have spoken with police officers on the subject, and more than one has voiced skepticism about the effectiveness of stun guns. Some, but not all, have confidence in the latest Tasers. None have confidence in anything else.

Given what I have learned about stun guns, combined with any legal and/or employer policy issues which could arise, this thing could easily get you into more trouble than it would get you out of.


----------

